# Benzing computer clock 30 flap instructions required



## kenshaz (Aug 18, 2009)

I need some help ,my Dad had a Benzing computer clock. I need to use it ,started up again . I need urgent operating instructions. The club has asked for clocks to come in for three way testing. Thanks Ken


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

get ahold of foy's pigeons slupplys they may be able to help they sell part for clocks


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

kenshaz said:


> I need some help ,my Dad had a Benzing computer clock. I need to use it ,started up again . I need urgent operating instructions. The club has asked for clocks to come in for three way testing. Thanks Ken



http://www.benzing.cc/benzing_en/Support/Manuals This is the download page for the benzing colcks


----------

